# Savage Worlds Game Day - January 19th - Austin, TX



## Flynn (Dec 5, 2007)

Good Afternoon, All:

I'm putting together a *Savage Worlds RPG Game Day* at the *Dragon's Lair* in Austin, TX, on *Saturday, January 19th, 2008*, and you are cordially invited to attend. Here's a great chance to get to know other gamers interested in Savage Worlds, or perhaps try it out yourself if you are new to it.

Please post here to let us know if you are interested in joining us. Also, if you would like to GM a Savage Worlds game, we would be very interested in giving you that opportunity. We are actively seeking both GMs and Players to make this Savage Worlds event shine!

Prizes for participants are being donated by Ed Wetterman of 12 to Midnight, Inc.:
http://www.12tomidnight.com

Thanks, 12 to Midnight! These guys are great! Check them out!

For more information on the event, including schedules and the like:
http://www.geocities.com/flynnwd/savage/index.html

With Regards,
Jason "Flynn" Kemp


----------



## Flynn (Jan 4, 2008)

Currently, we have two scenarios for the Austin Savage Worlds Game Day on Saturday, January 19th, 2008. If you are interested in signing up for one, please post something to let me know.

With Regards,
Flynn

* * * * *

"Plunder of the Pirate Queen" by Jason 'Flynn' Kemp
Genre: Fantasy
Synopsis: The Pirate Queen, Veridia the Red, has been arrested and thrown into prison. By a strange turn of events, you and the rest of your brave band of adventurers have obtained a map to her secret pirate port, and the treasure vaults containing all of her plunder. Are you up to the challenge of raiding her pirate lair, where the wealth of a hundred merchant ships await? Characters provided.

Players (up to 6):

1. Open 
2. Open 
3. Open 
4. Open 
5. Open 
6. Open

"Chickens In The Mist" by Ed Wetterman
Genre: Modern Horror
Synopsis: What's happening at the O'Conner Chicken Farm? The heroes are investigating illegal cock fighting in the back country of Golan County, Texas, when they bite off more Chicken than they can chew! Are you....game? A fowl adventure like no other and great fun. Premiered at Origins 2007. Characters are provided. Play in the Modern Horror Pinebox Setting using the Savage Worlds rules system.

Players (up to 6):

1. Open 
2. Open 
3. Open 
4. Open 
5. Open 
6. Open


----------



## Flynn (Jan 18, 2008)

The big day is tomorrow! Yay! We've also got a new game on the schedule, so there's plenty of Savage Worlds goodness to go around.

See Ya There,
Flynn

* * * * *

*Plunder of the Pirate Queen* by Jason "Flynn" Kemp
Genre: Fantasy
Synopsis: The Pirate Queen, Veridia the Red, has been arrested and thrown into prison. By a strange turn of events, you and the rest of your brave band of adventurers have obtained a map to her secret pirate port, and the treasure vaults containing all of her plunder. Are you up to the challenge of raiding her pirate lair, where the wealth of a hundred merchant ships await? Characters provided.

*Chickens In The Mist* by Ed Wetterman
Genre: Modern Horror
Synopsis: What's happening at the O'Conner Chicken Farm? The heroes are investigating illegal cock fighting in the back country of Golan County, Texas, when they bite off more Chicken than they can chew! Are you....game? A fowl adventure like no other and great fun. Premiered at Origins 2007. Characters are provided. Play in the Modern Horror Pinebox Setting using the Savage Worlds rules system.

*TRON - Crashdown* by Brian Johnson
Genre: Sci-Fi
Synopsis: With the rumors of a rezurrected Master Control Program fuelling the recent disruptions within the World Wide Web, a group of Programs is tasked with a mission to infiltrate the enemy's system, to recover a lost backup that could change the balance of power! Characters are provided.


----------

